# Next Week's Cool Down and the Spawn...



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

Everyone knows this recent hot streak has warmed up the water pretty rapidly. With what little I know about bass it makes sense they are moving into the shallows and feeding in preparation for the spawn. Over the weekend we are supposed to get rain and more seasonal temps (much cooler than it has been). It stands to reason that the lake water will cool down.

My questions is How will the cool down effect the bass? Will they move a bit deeper and continue to feed? Will they stay shallow and continue to feed? Will they shut down altogether? If they have started to spawn will the complete that?

I dont know much about the timing of pre-spawn and spawn. That lack of knowledge and the screwy weather has me at a complete loss. Just looking for some advice. Thanks.

-Randy


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They're fish. No one really knows. If they are committed enough, they will stay up. Those that are just starting to look for a bed location will more than likely fall back to a staging pattern.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

They will be shallow and remain shallow. The cold snap is more like the normal temps we should expect this time of year. This is what we need as to not push the spawn. The only way that things will be a little screwed up is if we see 30's for an extended period of time. Not all fish are shallow, some do spawn deep, but for your question, I would say stay shallow, and if they do back off at all it won;t be too far. Look at transitions and or the first drop from the shallows/flats. Some bass will just move tighter to the cover instead of dropping back.. This is new to us all, we have never seen weather like this in our time on this rock. Just adjust your game in small increments and you should be able to stay on top of the bite.

And the spawn should be good all around, unless extreme weather comes down on us.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think photo period will dictate the spawn more than the water temp. I could be totally wrong but i dont see them spawning in march. if its early only by a matter of a couple weeks is my guess.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> I think photo period will dictate the spawn more than the water temp. I could be totally wrong but i dont see them spawning in march. if its early only by a matter of a couple weeks is my guess.


I kinda agree. My buddy just text me and said he saw a few males on beds in a pond yesterday, but no females. I think the males will have no problem coming up and making beds early, but the females will dictate when they start doing it. And if the eggs aren't ready, they ain't spawning. But these males could be alot of fun for a couple of weeks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

